# Housing Chalcosoma atlas



## tsukineko9 (Oct 18, 2009)

Does anyone know if it is possible to house more than one male Chalcosoma atlas together? I want to put together a C. atlas exhibit at work, but I don't know just how communal the species is. I'm assuming the females can be housed together without problem, but I know that males will fight... I just don't know how often or how seriously. Do they fight to the death, or do they just establish a pecking order?

Any help / advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Orin (Oct 20, 2009)

Rhinoceros beetles tend to fight much more in the wild than in captivity and still rarely harm each other beyond scratches. Give them each their own food.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 20, 2009)

All i can say is make sure you have more females than males, that should help


----------

